# Mejor forma de instalar motores a un transportador personal.



## svartahrid (Feb 23, 2014)

Buenas, estoy por iniciar un proyectito de una pequeña plataforma transportadora personal, tipo segway o solowheel, pero más artesanal y tirando hacia la simplicidad y economía. Ya tengo unas ideas formuladas, pero quiero consultar con gente de aquí que probablemente conozca estos rubros.

Trataré de resumirlo lo más posible, que luego tiendo a ir por las ramas. En sí es una pequeña plataforma que en su parte inferior aloja 3 llantas de 5" ó 7" (como se dice, chúpate esta mandarina Solowheel!) Entonces como pueden ver en la imagen de abajo, la cosa tendría dos llantas en la parte trasera, ambas revolucionadas individualmente por motores de 24v. Imprescindible creo yo el uso de dos motores, dado que quiero tener cada uno conectado a un controlador de velocidad para motores, por lo que en el mando alámbrico tendría dos potenciómetros, para girar a la derecha bastaría con reducir la velocidad del motor derecha, y para la izquierda, ya se imaginan, medio rudimentario pero funcional, no sé si me puedan recomendar algo mejor. La llanta delantera central estará libre, y a diferencia de las de atrás que van fijas, esta podrá girar, de modo que se mueva cuando se realice la maniobra de girar para los lados. Ahora sí aquí va mi duda principal, inicialmente tenía pensado agregar algo a los rotores de los motores, algo así como un cilindro de 1" bien centradito que hiciera contacto directo con la goma de la llanta, obviamente el material de este cilindro tendrá que ser tal que no patine y haga una buena fricción trasladando la energía generada por el motor. Ya había pensado hasta una forma de solucionar el desgaste de la llanta, con la consecuente pérdida de contacto con el motor, que va fijo, para ello tendría que hacer que el motor esté fijado en su parte trasera mediante un eje que le permita girar, mientras que en la parte delantera usaría un resorte anclado a la base, de modo que este lo esté empujando en todo momento hacia la llanta, por lo que siempre habrá buen contacto independientemente del desgaste de partes. Pero bueno ya pensé en hacer eso de lado y quizás ahorrarme unos problemas, pensé en directamente pegar con resina epóxica el orificio central de la llanta, al rotor del motor, de modo que haga una sola pieza. Pero esto es así como se hace ? Después tendría que agregar un rectangulito a la base, de modo de darle altura, y mediante sujeciones con forma de C de dos tornillos, anclar el motor a dicha base, y ahí tenemos ya el motor y llanta instalados, evitándome todo eso de asegurarse que las llantas tengan sus ballbearings, y eje y tornillos. Lo que no sé es que tan recomendable sea esto, dado que imagínense, todo el peso de una persona adulta caerá sobre de esos 3 puntos de contacto que son las llantas, siendo en dos de estas donde todo el peso cae entre el motor y su rotor. Si el motor es lo suficientemente grande, esto no le afectaría para nada ? El motor es de 10 CM de largo por 5cm de ancho, osea está medio grande. Entonces qué me recomiendan ? En la parte de arriba de la base irían dos baterías de acido de 7AH en serie, de modo de obtener los 24v.


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 23, 2014)

Bueno al final pensé en que para qué hacerme tanto problema con las llantas, venden unas que ya tienen su montura metálica y 4 perforaciones o un eje roscado para instalar facilmente a cualquier base. Los motores transferirán tracción teniendo cada uno de ellos en su eje unas llantitas de menor diámetro (quizás de 1" a 1.5"), bien fijas a estos con algún SUPER pegante, y estas a su vez harán contacto con el par de llantas grandes.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 23, 2014)

yo pense que  lo mejor seria la otra opcion que tenias. a diferencia que:

pones un par de chumaseras y en el centro la rueda, y el rotor del motor es el eje. y para que no gire el motor lo sujetas con cualquier cosa. la rueda entra a presion en el eje (rotor)

no habia respondido porque mi explicacion era textual y no tenia ganas (ni tengo) de hacer un dibujo


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 23, 2014)

LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> yo pense que  lo mejor seria la otra opcion que tenias. a diferencia que:
> 
> pones un par de chumaseras y en el centro la rueda, y el rotor del motor es el eje. y para que no gire el motor lo sujetas con cualquier cosa. la rueda entra a presion en el eje (rotor)
> 
> no habia respondido porque mi explicacion era textual y no tenia ganas (ni tengo) de hacer un dibujo



Gracias por tu mensaje, de todas formas tendré que volver al diseño, porque fui a una ferretería donde vendían estas llantas que digo, que ya traen su montura, pero cada una termina pesando demasiado, y claro, son monturas diseñadas para soportar más de mil kilos, dado que van instaladas en plataformas designadas para cargas de varios pares de miles de kilos, por lo que no sería viable usarlas en mi proyecto. Y hasta eso puede que aún así los motores no se inmuten tanto al mover todo con el peso final, pero también hay que ver que se pierde la portabilidad, ya siendo más difícil cargarlo en el brazo o en una mochila, etc... 

Entonces volviendo de nuevo al concepto de rotor del motor insertado en el orificio de la llanta y pegado con pegamento epóxico, que cabe mencionar, se obtienen dos ventajas, la llanta puede ahora ser una de las más comunes que no llevan baleros (rulesman, ballbearings..), lo cual abarata el coste. La otra ventaja es que puedo usar llantas más grandes, hasta del doble, estas al salirse del contorno de la plataforma, si son llantas de 10", la plataforma queda elevada del suelo unas 5", cosa que no podría ser de la otra forma que tenía pensado.

Pero ahora me encuentro con el problema de cómo fijar el conjunto llanta motor a la base ? Pensé en simplemente sujetar con dos o tres abrazaderas tipo C todo el cuerpo del motor a la base. Podría no haber problema aunque imagínense que es como dejarle caer únicamente al rotor unos 40KG, este problema se acrecienta mientras más chico sea el motor, pero los que usaré se ven bastante fuertecillos. Será bueno proceder con esto ?


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 23, 2014)

que bueno que subiste el dibujo  , la idea que te digo es esta:


chumaceras es esto:


----------



## analogico (Feb 23, 2014)

> Ver el archivo adjunto 106081


 
un motor dc gira como a 2000 rpm a si qie o no se movera o saldra volando


para hacer algo asi se necesitaria una caja de engranajes

si tuviera presupuesto usaria 2 taladros inalambricos dewalt 
ruedas con rulemanes y transmision


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 23, 2014)

hola...bueno veamos.... tu..capaz que pesas unos 70 kg.... de el armason de la plataforma no das detalles de su peso o material..  a eso le tienes que agregar el peso de las baterias........que tampoco hay datos de eso...si suponemos que moveremos 90kg...(suponiendo que bateria y plataforma pesen 20kg en conjunto)..estarias moviendo el peso equivalente a una motocicleta 110cc... (suponiendo que la moto se mueva por si sola.... sin contar una persona que la maneje ).... tiene una velocidad promedio de 90 / 100 kh...para mover esa masa  o peso a esa velocidad se nesesita cierto torque o fuerza.... el asunto es que los motores electricos ( que los dos la tengan ).. ¿¿¿¿¿ como pensas que pegando el eje al motor a las ruedas  podes transmitir esa fuerza al suelo ???? ..si una moto  usa una cadena y una corona en su rueda (tiene goma en su interior  se le llama freno de potencia) eso evita que se corte la cadena y la absorcion de la potencia a la rueda / piso sea mas suave y progresiva..en los motores electricos es mas directa y brutal.... o sea amigo....... dos cosas importantes...... la base solida y resistente a las deformaciones por traccion  ejemplo : aluminio para reducir peso o acero (caño estructural ) mas pesado..las ruedas con rodamiento y trasmicion con cadena o engranaje... nada de cosas simples si queres ejemplos...... los autitos electricos para niños.....por lo general llevan un solo motor.....con reductor....pero no tomes a la ligera el torque de esos pequeños motorcitos electricos.....  juan


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 24, 2014)

@LaElectronicaMeOdia, eso si para que veas, no las conocia, pero ya andaba mi mente creándolas imaginándome soldando unos ball bearings a unos soportes, jaja como si tuviera soldadora.. (En méxico les decimos baleros, pero parece que en cada país de habla española tiene un nombre diferente.) Así sí para que veas, no creas que terminé muy convencido con eso de todo el peso en el rotor, pero ya con esas cositas se necesitaría mil toneladas de presión para doblar esa sección donde cae todo el peso.

@analogico, los motores que tenía pensado usar serían como de 5 mil rpm o incluso 10K, pienso que sería lo ideal. De todas formas me conviene que sean de tantas rpm como sea posible, dado que pienso controlarlos con unos sencillos reguladores de velocidad para motores que venden ya armados en tiendas de internet (soportan hasta 10A algunos), entonces no es crítico eso de la velocidad. Por otro lado, creo que se puede prescindir de engranajes y demás sistemas que acaban aumentando el precio así como la complejidad del dispositivo, yo simplemente quiero algo que supla el salir a caminar al parque o conectar dos puntos cercanos, de paso presumir mi cachibache, aunque el que más uso le va a dar será mi sobrino, mas loco que una cabra . Imagino que por lo menos irá mucho más rápido que a paso de tortuga, me conformo con que sea un poquito más rápido que caminar a paso velóz o incluso trotar.

@locodelafonola, Peso como 90kg, pesaba 70kg antes, pero como entreno con pesos, coges masa. Las baterías inicialmente serán 2 de acido, 12v 7AH, con un peso en conjunto de unos 10Kg, ya después más adelante tranquilamente se podría hacer el upgrade a litio. La base será de madera, ya quisiera que fuera de carbono, pero la madera igual es más bien ligera. Me veo obligado a usar dos motores porque como expliqué más arriba, en combinación y con dos controladores de velocidad para motores, se podrá hacer giros disminuyendo uno u otro, no me imagino como controlar los giros si no hago eso, tomando en cuenta que a diferencia de un "autito", en esta plataforma móvil no tendrías cómo ni sería viable controlar un mecanismo que gire la dirección, que cabe mencionar el control que pienso usar para controlar los motores sería un cable de 1 metro con un mando básico, de modo que lo tengas en tu mano cuando vayas de pie, sería mejor inhalambrico, pero es lo que hay por ahora. Los taladros salen muy caros, a no ser que los consigas de segunda mano, por eso creo que es mejor directamente comprar motores.

Veré en estos días si me decido por las chumanceras, me parece lo más propicio siempre y cuando el rotor cumpla con los requerimientos, posiblemente no pueda conseguir ese que vi en la imagen de rotor larguísimo, la gran mayoría lo tienen más bien chiquito, por lo que ya tendría que usar una varilla y un acoplador que una rotor/varilla, cosa sencilla sin soldar nada y más bien usar super pegamentos como el epóxico (en mi diccionario eso es lo que pega más fuerte  ) y si se trabaja el área que se quiera pegar con pegamento, haciéndole todo tipo de relieves con una lima o sierra, uff, pegadísimo quedaría.


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 24, 2014)

bueno amigo..ya vamos dandonos una idea de que...... bueno pero todavia no vas entendiendo lo de la fuerza de torque....... y las cosas estan mas a mi favor....... tenes que mover 110 kg... y ya que vas a entrenarte....... podes probar levantar o arrastras 110kg.... para que tomes idea de lo que es.....y vos pretendes que dos motores de 5 o 10 rpm..traccione en forma directa.... la verdad que te estas equivocando.. y mucho...... pues es muy facil tener idea del calculo de potencia  nesesaria para mover ese peso .... asi que despedite de ideas simples.... hay cosas que te pueden veneficiar en la contruccion.... por ejemlo la simpleza de la direccion..pues si quieres girar a la derecha...cortas la alimentacion de motor de la izquierda.... y ya esta la direccion...o sea piñon cadena y corona....o..... engranajes...y la madera bueno para hacentar la base.... pero de estrucctura......mmmmmmmmmmmmm dificil ... en el caso de que a la rueda no se le pueda poner un acoplamiento elastico..se puede colocar en el motor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y se coloca de esta manera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa otra cosa importante..en una maquina los porta rulemanes es una cosa............ ahora en una rueda o eje es distinto...... los rodamientos van en el centro de la rueda y no en un eje ¿¿¿¿¿ adivinen porque ?????....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2014)

Por algún lado los hemos visto hechos con dos máquinas herramientas portátiles + ruedas , ya está resuelto baterías , reducción de engranajes y cargador 

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...rH0AGnjYGgBQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=595


La tercer rueda debería ir detrás !


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 26, 2014)

Aquí vengo con otro diseño según yo mejorado, ya pasó a mejor usar 4 llantas (de scooters, 100mm), las dos delanteras son las de la tracción. Pasó como a candidato esa forma de transmitir la energía, teniendo el motor en su eje una llanta más chica que servirá de rodamiento transmisor, esto porque eso de las chumanceras y amortiguadores de rotor ya lo vi fastidioso, pero aún así alguien sabe los nombres en ingles de dichas cosas ? para ver qué hay en ebay. 

Otro punto a considerar sobre las chumanceras y rotor de motor haciendo contacto directamente con el eje de la llanta, es que ahí no hay ningún sistema de tracción que facilite la tarea al motor al mover la carga, lo que seria el equivalente el diseño actual que propongo el que el rodamiento sea del mismo diámetro que la llanta a mover. De todas formas quiero que los motores sean de unos 150watts cada no, imagíno que con eso irá sobrado, y si diera el caso de que no puede iniciar la marcha porque es mucha carga, tendré que jugar con los valores del rodamiento, achicarlo cuanto menos sea posible, por qué cuanto menos ? porque si lo dejamos con un arranque demasiado instantáneo, tenemos lo bonito de ello, pero a cambio tendremos una velocidad máxima reducida una vez que esté en velocidad pico, por eso mejor pienso poner un rodamiento que esté nivelado entre arranque suave, no importa que se tarde unos segundos en agarrar la toda marcha, pero que de esa forma tenga via libre a la opción de tener unos cuantos buenos km por hora. 

Si la llanta a mover es de 100mm, quiero empezar con un rodamiento de unos 5cm, ya con los resultados científicos que obtenga de ello podría decidir si todavía da la posibilidad de rebajar más el arranque y aumentar la velocidad

Creen que con 300 watts ajuste ? ya los de bicicleta comienzan a ser buena opción creo que desde los 400 watts.

Otra cosa a considerar que me ha surgido, es lo de los frenos! pensé que podría ser necesario tanto para montarte en la plataforma, como para detenerte lo más rápido posible si la situación lo requiere, aunque pensé en que quizás no sea necesario, esto debido a la fricción magnética en descanso con la que cuentan este tipo de motores.

EL nuevo diseño requiere mejorarse un poco en cuanto al control de funciones, pensé que como hoy en día venden autos baratos chinos a control remoto, quizás no sería tan dificil embaucarme y pretender hacerle un sencillo circuito de modo de poder controlarlo con un pequeño mando de radio frecuencia operado por una sola mano, ahí ya requeríría la ayuda de los foreros de este foro, al menos para que me oriente sobre qué debo investigar, estudié electrónica básica 2 años y conozco todo eso de imprimir plaquetas de circuitos y montar los componentes, cosa fácil, pero de diseño teórico eso sí que ni papas.

Y pues pienso que estaría bien, no ? una cajita de metal abajo que aloje las baterías de litio, así como los circuitos pertinentes.

Sería intesante ponerle leds para que alumbren el suelo donde está la plataforma, leds de 1 watt podrían ser interesante propuesta.


----------



## analogico (Feb 26, 2014)

que motor y que bateria  
modelo link
baterias  para 300W en una cajita se ve dificil


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 27, 2014)

Bueno era un decir, claro que el tamaño de la caja dependerá de cuántas baterías y qué orden se tendrá. Lo que vi es que en ebay las baterías de litio están bien baratas, por ejemplo venden un pack de 8 baterías de litio, cada una de 3.7v y 5AH, entonces en serie dan un total de 40AH, todo por cerca de $15 dólares. No es acaso una bellaquencia 40AH ? y eso que al tener algo de presupuesto, podríamos incluso ponerle unas cuántas más baterías, dos grupos en paralelo que den la tensión necesaria para el motor. Veo que un motor de 200watts consume 11AH, así que dos de 150, si es que los hay, si no ya no sé si irme por los de 100w, o pasar a usar dos de 200watts, pues nos encontramos con que las de litio pueden dar buena rienda suelta a alimentarlos. Si no me equivoco 8 pilas de esas pesan cerca de 1 kilo. En fin, lo que me llama la anteción es que venden ya unos motores de scooters como ese de 200w que digo, y trae ya su piñon para cadena número 25,  me pregunto qué tan extaíble será, por otro lado, me llamó la atención que ese motor de 200, es más bien alto en diámetro si se pone en posición horizonal, no siendo tan larga su longitúd, entonces si fuera más grande que las llantas debido a eso, me vería en problemas . Pues eso, saludos.


----------



## analogico (Feb 27, 2014)

svartahrid dijo:


> un pack de 8 baterías de litio, cada una de 3.7v y 5AH, entonces en serie dan un total de 40AH, todo por cerca de $15 dólares. No es acaso una bellaquencia 40AH ? y



en serie da un total de  29,6V y 5AH

y en paralelo 3,7V y 40 AH


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 27, 2014)

Vaya  ya me lo temía, demasiado bueno para ser verdad, así que con $30 dólares se tendrían alrededor de 10AH, me cambia completamente el paradigma .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2014)

Pero la mayoría de los motores esos son de 24 o 36 V y te aconsejo de 250 Watts cada uno


----------



## svartahrid (Feb 28, 2014)

Gracias amigo dosmetros, aunque ya mejor me decidí por partir con motores de 100w, serán 200w, quizás con una tracción bien balanceada, no sea ningún problema mover 100kg, en el caso que no se desempeñe bien para grandes pesos, la dejaré para mi sobrino de 8 años y ya después con mejores datos hacer una más grande. Pero bueno, dejando ya todo de lado esto de los motores, de lo cual ya tengo todo bien mapeado en mi mente, ahora sigue el turno del control de velocidad, y aumentando un poco el problema, la dirección. Inicialmente ya ven que tenía la idea de dos controles reguladores de tensión, uno para cada motor, pero ya alguien dió la idea de cotar la energía de un motor y así girar, usando solamente un limitador de tensión variable para ambos motores. Esto ya es pan comido así de modo alámbrico, pero me acordé que en ebay venden unas cajitas inalámbricas reguladoras de tensión para dimmear leds, cuestan cerca de 7 dólares y según operan dentro del rango de 12-24v a 8A máximos, lo que 8A me viene bien, dado que podría usar dos cajitas de esas. El mando es un mini control por radiofrecuencia, diminuto con 3 botones. Uno para encendido y dos para aumentar o disminuir la tensión, osea la velocidad, entonces podría conectar cada uno de ellos a cada motor de 100w, los cuales consumen alrededor de 6A. La idea es desarmar ambos controles remotos, y con ellos hacer uno solo, con una cajita donde se empotren las dos placas de circuito, así como una serie de botones, los 3 alambrados paralelamente que controlarían simultaneamente ambos reguladores, y dos más que controlarían el encendido y apagado por individual. Una pega que cuentro es que a diferencia de la versión de velocidad alámbrica, donde se usaban interruptores normalmente Cerrados, acá habría que pulsar dos veces el botón, poniendome en duda sobre qué tan viable sería, sobre todo para meter varias direcciones de forma consecutiva como por ejemplo para esquivar una serie de piedras en la acera.glglgl


----------



## svartahrid (May 13, 2014)

Después de un tiempo de dejarlo, sigo trabajando en esto eh! finalmente me he hecho de 3 motores de 100 watts aproximadamente, compré un kit de taladros inhalambricos de segunda mano a un precio ridículo y de ahí es donde los he sacado. Investigando un poco, veo que esos motores son de 18v, rondando los 100w, y ahora lo que quiero ver es si con uno solo de ellos se puede mover a alguien arriba de la plataforma rodante. Para ello primero probaré un sistema de polea, cómo se dice esto ? el rodamiento del motor, será de 1 cm, y el otro rodamiento que girará el tren trasero, será de unas 4 pulgadas, así que probablemente consiga una buena tracción, aunque no se logre mucha velocidad, que finalmente dada la naturaleza del dispositivo, es mucho más conveniente mucha tracción que velocidad, dado que no se contará con un manillar. La dirección será controlada mediante tu pie derecho, en la superficie del board habrá una especie de circunferencia que abrazará a tu pie, de modo que girandolo para un lado o para el otro, ingeniosamente se podrá controlar la dirección. Con el pie izquierdo se activará el botón normalmente abierto que cerrara el circuito y pondrá en marcha el dispositivo. A ver si muy pronto pongo fotos del prototipo terminado, medio rudimentaria mi primera versión, pero lo que me interesa ver es si con ese motor y ese sistema de polea será suficiente para lograr la proeza. La transmisión la hice mediante dos tubos de pvc, uno de 4" y el otro de hecho no es tuvo pvc, si no que usaré un tornillo sujetado mediante dos chumanceras el cual tiene un diámetro de 1cm. Una banda elástica de aspiradora conecta ambos roadmientos, es media elástica, por lo que puedo tensionarla tanto como pueda tomando ventaja de que uno de los rodamientos es muy chico y no sé qué tanto agarre pueda otorgar hacia la banda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2014)

Los scooters electricos para niños llevan motor de 250 Watts , tres baterías en serie de 12 V 12 Ah y andan a unos 20 Km por hora


----------



## svartahrid (May 13, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los scooters electricos para niños llevan motor de 250 Watts , tres baterías en serie de 12 V 12 Ah y andan a unos 20 Km por hora
> 
> http://www.emporiobat.com.ar//imagenes_misaplicaciones/scooter-electrico-a-bateria.jpg



Pues veremos cómo se comporta con esta configuración humilde de 100w y 18v. Cómo digo, dada la naturaleza de la forma de viajar en una plataforma de este tipo, no sería conveniente que fuera muy rápido, dado que cualquier tropiezo por parte de este y saldrías volando jaja, aún así me emociona este concepto, lo encuentro interesante, aunque no sé qué tan viable sea me interesa para dar paseos y hacer el loco por la calle con algo que por acá nadie tiene, de hecho por la calle ni siquiera me he topado con segways ni nada parecido, puras bicicletas, sillas de ruedas y carritos para minusválidos, sería interesante andar en un cacharro móvil de estos por las avenidas principales de mi ciudad, que cabe mencionar están perfectamente adecuadas para gente minusválida, lo que sí es que de vez en cuando te topas con locetas separadas, unas más altas que otras, con diferencias de hasta 10 centímetros, ahí ya sería necesario bajarte y ayudar con la mano o pie a pasarla al siguiente nivel. Conseguí llantas de 5", de esas que llevan los carritos de super mercado, me parecieron ideales para mi loco proyecto, no tuve que robarlas o comprarlas, cerca de mi casa hay un como bosque montañoso donde vive mucha gente sin hogar, y ahí seguido encuentras todo tipo de cosas tiradas, sobre todo carritos de super mercado, ni corto ni perezo una vez fui con herramienta en mi mochila y me hice de un muy buen material para dar rienda suelta al prototipo. En el caso de que un motor de esos no ajuste, simplemente agrego otro motor de forma invertida para que ambos cada uno conecte con una chumancera. No tenía pensado usar ninguna chumancera, pero después me di cuenta de que si hago uso de dos chumanceras para el rotor del motor, me evito que el rotor del motor reciba mucha presiónm dado que toda la presión caera en las chumanceras. Esas chumanceras tendré que hacerlas, tengo pensado encajar los ballbearings en rodajas de pvc y después sujetarlas al board mediante sujetadores para tubos. Y bueno después me paso, cualquier cosa que quieran comentarme me lo dicen.

Aquí dejo una imagen, tenía una mucho mejor pero la tengo en el otro pc, mientras con esta basta para mostrarles mi idea de concepto. Como nada más se usará un sólo motor, ambas llantas traseras tienen que estar comunicadas entre sí, lo que hice para comunicarlas fue usar un tubo pvc de 1.25", durísimo el tubo y ligero, pero eso de la dureza no es tan importante, dado que el peso caera en una varilla que conectará ambos centros de las llantas, y de ahí a los soportes que sujetan las llantas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2014)

svartahrid dijo:


> Como nada más se usará un sólo motor, ambas llantas traseras tienen que estar comunicadas entre sí, lo que hice para comunicarlas fue usar un tubo pvc


 
Y cómo vas a doblar , o cómo corregirás para que vaya derecho por dónde vos querés ?


----------



## svartahrid (May 13, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y cómo vas a doblar , o cómo corregirás para que vaya derecho por dónde vos querés ?



Ah  jijijiji! Viste el adjunto que dejé atrás ? que bueno igual no dice mucho, pero ambas llantas "delanteras" serán de esas que giran sobre su propio eje, esas monturas las saqué de esos carritos de super mercado, de hecho en el tren trasero también haré uso de ellas, al menos para el prototipo, las dejé fijas echando pegamento epoxico entre sus partes móviles, también tuve que cortar una aleta a cada una de ellas, dado que si las llantas traseras necesitan estar comunicadas, pues iba ser necesario quitar esas dos aletas. Igual esas monturas son super reforzadas, fueron diseñadas para soportar una burrada de peso, pienso que no pasaría nada si le quito una a cada una. 

Volviendo al tema de la dirección, ambas llantas delanteras también estará comunicadas mediante una varilla plana, de modo que sincronice ambos rodamientos, si una se mueve para la izquierda, por lo tanto la otra también lo hará, pienso que es bien sencillo de hacer, ya después inserto una varilla en el punto donde descansará la parte delantera de mi pie derecho, y ahí agrego una montura como la que ves en el adjunto, con unas aletas verticales que midan unos 2 centímetros me parece que será suficiente para mantener fija la dirección a tu pie, ya te imaginarás cómo por abajo, esa varilla vertical tendrá una extensión que manipulará el movimiento de la varilla plana horizontal que comunica ambas llantas delanteras. , entonces la montura superior la coloco un poco desviada, de forma que cuando mis pies están en la posición en la que ves la imagen adjunta, vaya completamente recta, y ya dependiendo de si giras tu tobillo para izquierda o derecha, para ese lado apuntarán las llantas. Esa es una forma, la otra era hacer una ranura en la tabla por la que la varilla vertical se desplazará, entonces ahí ya no será girando el tobillo, si no desplazando un poco para la izquierda o derecha la parte delantera de tu pie, me decanto más por la de giro de tobillo, veremos qué pasa al final.

Coméntame amigo dos metros qué te pareció mi idea de la dirección, me pareció que ya con eso tendrías al toro bien sujetado por los cuernos, incluso sería mucho más precisa que esa idea inicial de dos motores, dado que tenía mis dudas para con ese método, lo veía más funcional estándo la unidad completamente detenida, pero ya en movimiento tenía mis dudas para con ello.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2014)

No va a tener manubrio  ?


----------



## svartahrid (May 13, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No va a tener manubrio  ?




Me ofendes amigo, tanto que he escrito pa ver qué opinabas...  Claro que NO tendrá manubrio! Esa será una de sus peculiaridades! que lo vuelve un poco extremo, quizás sí, no sé cuánto pero no creo que a un nivel inviable, al menos mucho menos que una tabla de skateboard donde lo difícil es subirte a ella, mi board tendrá algo de fricción estando quieta, esto debido al motor. El que no tenga manubrio tendrá ventajas inmejorables de portabilidad, uno de los problemas también era la dirección, pero eso creo haberlo solucionado con el método que expuse en mi anterior mensaje. Nos vemos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2014)

Si no va a tener manubrio mejor que sea larga , con un pié delante y el otro detrás para mejorar el equilibrio. Sinó no te vas a aguantar las inercias . . . estilo skate u otra tabla


----------



## svartahrid (May 14, 2014)

Es lo que he pensado, no sé qué tan inestable vaya a ser, quizás con algo de práctica, aunado a poca velocidad, sea viable. No me gustaría darle forma de skate, en todo caso si veo que no es muy viable lo primero, veré lo del manubrio, que igual no tendría que ser manubrio, puedo poner una especie de sujetador donde te sujete una pierna, a la altura de la pantorrilla, ya de ahí puedes agarrar algo de equilibrio. U otra cosa que había pensado es una especie de bastón que sobre salga a un lado del talón de tu pie derecho, y que sea lo más bajo posible pero que alcance a llegar a tu mano derecha, de esa forma sujetándolo puedes controlar la dirección así como sujetarte a la unidad, de esa forma creo que podra mantener esa posición de viaje frontal que quería, y bueno manos a la obra! comienzo a fabricar las chumanceras.


----------

